# Movkin Disguiser Squonk Kit



## Attie (12/5/16)

If you already have a Disguiser, you will just need this part to modify your DISGUISER into a 10ml squonk 150W box mod

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/5/16)

Thats nice. A 2 in 1. Do you know if anyone sells that adaptor? I know vape club have the movkin in stock and its1 off the mods i was actually looking at.
This is just a + that one can also use this mod as a squonker.


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/5/16)

How is the build quality on these mods?


----------



## Attie (12/5/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> How is the build quality on these mods?



I have no idea, reviews seem good

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gadgetboy (26/1/17)

I Know this is an old thread but i have the disguiser and i absolutely love it. I am however looking at the squonk kit, anyone know where i could purchase it?


----------

